# looking for land within 1hr of tifton



## vanillagorilla (Nov 27, 2013)

looking for some new land for the 2014 season within a 1hr drive from Tifton. any of the surrounding counties.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 8, 2014)

???????????????????????????


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jan 17, 2014)

Leasing 5 spots on 3000 Acres in Waycross GA for the remainder of deer season and 2014 Spring turkey and hog. Lease starts the day you pay and ends on 5/25/14. 3 people at $590 a piece or join in the spring for 1650 for the full yr. 400 non refundable deposit to hold spot.We have an average of 300 acres per member so there is no crowding.call or email me with any questions. 352-817-5405 400 deposit required for securing a spot for the full yr. All still hunt and QDMA is used.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 13, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 27, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## backwoods bandit (Feb 27, 2014)

*terrell co club*

Ive got a lease in Terrell co. looking for a member or 2. its a little over an hour drive from Tifton. call me if you want more info 229 344-5580 Keith


----------



## vanillagorilla (Mar 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AMBWANA (Mar 11, 2014)

*hunt club*

Cowhouse hunt club 10500 acres east of Valdosta. nice camp area with electric and water common cookhouse. Deer, turkey, hogs, ducks join now and hunt this turkey season. dues 1500.00 per year.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Mar 27, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Apr 29, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Keegan66 (Jun 11, 2014)

Happy Hill Hunting Club in Berrien County. I have a few openings.3246 acres.1.25 miles of Alapaha River frontage. Club/Bunk House Plenty of Deer,Turkey and Ducks. Info @ 229-507-8026.


----------

